# How do I view all notes/highlights for a particular book on PW2?



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

I finally figured out that GO TO > NOTES is where I can see my note/highlights within a particular book EXCEPT I can only see about four of them at a time. It doesn't seem to let me page through them all. I just can't figure out how to see ALL the highlights for a particular book (without sifting through the My Clippings folder, which I don't want to do).  I could do this easily on my K2 but can't see how to do this on the PW2. Am I missing something or is this not possible?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mish said:


> I finally figured out that GO TO > NOTES is where I can see my note/highlights within a particular book EXCEPT I can only see about four of them at a time. It doesn't seem to let me page through them all. I just can't figure out how to see ALL the highlights for a particular book (without sifting through the My Clippings folder, which I don't want to do). I could do this easily on my K2 but can't see how to do this on the PW2. Am I missing something or is this not possible?


Swipe, or lightly drag up across the notes you can see. It should go to the next page of highlights/notes.

Let me know if it works for you.

Betsy


----------



## mish (Jun 27, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Swipe, or lightly drag up across the notes you can see. It should go to the next page of highlights/notes.
> 
> Let me know if it works for you.
> 
> Betsy


Doh! I had tried previously to grab that vertical scroll bar and drag it down without success but didn't think about swiping up and down.  All the other pages seem to work by swiping horizontally. Thank you Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mish said:


> Doh! I had tried previously to grab that vertical scroll bar and drag it down without success but didn't think about swiping up and down.  All the other pages seem to work by swiping horizontally. Thank you Betsy!


Yay! Glad I could help!

Betsy


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

mish said:


> I finally figured out that GO TO > NOTES is where I can see my note/highlights within a particular book EXCEPT I can only see about four of them at a time. It doesn't seem to let me page through them all. I just can't figure out how to see ALL the highlights for a particular book (without sifting through the My Clippings folder, which I don't want to do). I could do this easily on my K2 but can't see how to do this on the PW2. Am I missing something or is this not possible?


Here's another aspect that some don't know about as Amazon seldom talks about it except as a way to 'share' your reading, but we all have private, password-protected webpages on Amazon that hold the highlighting and notes for each book we've done that for and you can see them all together for any of your books.

I think you choose 'Highlighting' option but I can't remember.

Here's the info on it at my blog: http://bit.ly/webknotes1


----------



## Raptwithal (Sep 20, 2014)

Betsy -- using the search option, I located this thread and my NOTES problem (same as Mish's) on my new PW2 was solved.  (My first PW, so all new to me...)  Thanks!


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Along this topic, I've been wondering if you can actually type your own note.  And if so, how please.  And thank you.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Never mind!  It ALWAYS helps to read the instructions and I found it in the User's Guide... where one would expect it to be.


----------

